# Sounds fishy...



## Ellas Proud Mommy (Mar 4, 2006)

I recently got a response back from a breeder... the email seems awful fishy to me. Perhaps some of you could help me.

The e-mail:
HI, 

What perfect timing! My female Maltese (Kandy) is expecting her first litter around March 15th. This means that puppies will be able to their new homes in late May or early June approximately. Beanie (the boy), who is also mine, is obviously the father. I was told that it's hard for dogs that live together to get pregnant but Kandy is definitely pregnant. I took her to the vet and she is having 4 puppies according to what we saw in the sonogram. Since Kandy is bigger than Beanie, the puppies will most like be tiny and grow up to be tea cup size. According to what my vet told me, the way to get the small tea cup breeds occurs when the male is smaller than the female. Also, Kandy has light tan ears so there is a possibility that the one or all of the puppies come out that lights tan color that is very rare for Maltese (like Jessica Simpson's dog). 

More than anything, it's very very important to me that these puppies go to a good home with a family that is going to love the puppy very much. These dogs require a lot of attention and patience since they live inside. If you are still interested or would like any additional info or pics, please w/b or call me at 786-942-7665.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

All I can say is, good grief, where did you find this "breeder"! Run, run, run.....


----------



## Ellas Proud Mommy (Mar 4, 2006)

> All I can say is, good grief, where did you find this "breeder"! Run, run, run.....[/B]


Someone off of the AMA website referred her to me. I'm a little shocked, to tell you the truth.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=160664
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy cow!!! I'm shocked, too!!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Teacup?????







Rare tan color????







Jessica Simpson????







Geez,not very impressive to me.


----------



## Ellas Proud Mommy (Mar 4, 2006)

> Teacup?????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My thoughts exactly! Why the heck would she tell me about







Jessica Simpson??? On top of all that, THE DOGS LIVE TOGETHER!


----------



## yorktesemomma (Aug 2, 2005)

Wow... That's scary that someone from AMA recommended her... 
Jess


----------



## Ellas Proud Mommy (Mar 4, 2006)

> Wow... That's scary that someone from AMA recommended her...
> Jess[/B]


You're telling me!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I am shocked that a breeder on the AMA's site would recommend a breeder that clearly disregards the AMA's code of ethics! I agree that you are wise to run from this person.


----------



## Ellas Proud Mommy (Mar 4, 2006)

> I am shocked that a breeder on the AMA's site would recommend a breeder that clearly disregards the AMA's code of ethics! I agree that you are wise to run from this person.[/B]


My gut feeling told me to run, but seeing as how finding a breeder is so hard I just wanted to make sure I wasn't being to paranoid.


----------



## ekbakernow (Feb 6, 2006)

Forgive me for not knowing.....My Stu came from a friend of a friend at 9 years old. I am unfamiliar with breeders. I am not sure what is so strange (other than bringing up Jessica Simpson). Forgive me, I am still uneducated about the malt breeed but am learning daily.


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Trust your gut feeling on this one !!









Ginny & Zoe & Bella


----------



## lacey (Oct 17, 2005)

Jessica Simpson's dog isn't even a Maltese. She has a Malti-poo. Someone's not up to date.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

eeeeeeee--gads!! This person not only isn't a Maltese "breeder", they don't even know anything about the Maltese Breed!







The one who referred you must be a questionable breeder also .......either that or they just thought you wanted an unregistered none purebred small puppy for cheap. ?? I don't think I would pursue their advice any further.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

> Forgive me for not knowing.....My Stu came from a friend of a friend at 9 years old. I am unfamiliar with breeders. I am not sure what is so strange (other than bringing up Jessica Simpson). Forgive me, I am still uneducated about the malt breeed but am learning daily.[/B]


Stuart's Mommy, don't feel bad for asking. One of the things that is bothering people is the breeder's reference to "teacup maltese". According the the American Maltese Association (AMA) there is no such thing. Some maltese are smaller than others but the breed standard is something like 4-6.5 pounds. Ethical breeders would discourage breeding for the express purpose of trying to have very small puppies. I am concerned that this breeder doesn't even sound like she knows anything about breeding. Did she selectively pick the male and female for certain reasons.....or is it just any male and any female will produce babies? Certainly maltese breeders come in many forms. It depends on what a person is looking for as the the type of breeder that they will end up choosing. Also a person's price range will play a big part in that choice. 

For more info about breeders do some searches on this forum. It can be a hotly debated subject, but you'll certainly get lots of info. A prospective buyer can make their own determination about what qualities and concerns are important to them, and what price range they can afford.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

> Forgive me for not knowing.....My Stu came from a friend of a friend at 9 years old. I am unfamiliar with breeders. I am not sure what is so strange (other than bringing up Jessica Simpson). Forgive me, I am still uneducated about the malt breeed but am learning daily.[/B]


Hi Stu's mommie,
I "PM'd" you, but msmagnolia said it well.


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

If this "breeder" was referred to you by the AMA I would send them (the AMA) a copy of that email so they know what they are recommending.


----------



## Lacie2 (Sep 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=160705
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should always listen to your gut.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> I recently got a response back from a breeder... the email seems awful fishy to me. Perhaps some of you could help me.
> 
> The e-mail:
> HI,
> ...





Actually Jessica Simpson's dog Daisy is a Maltipoo, that's why she's that color.


----------



## Skippy4Us (Feb 20, 2006)

Hmm well Jessica Simpson's dog is not a Maltese but a Maltepoo..thsi one sounds like someone who's just out to make a buck..beware..



> I recently got a response back from a breeder... the email seems awful fishy to me. Perhaps some of you could help me.
> 
> The e-mail:
> HI,
> ...


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

I did a reverse look up on the phone number...it is not listed.
The breeder is in the Miami-Dade or Monroe counties of Florida though according the prefix.

IMHO the posters who have told you to run as fast as you can from this offering are giving you good advice.

"I was told that it's hard for dogs that live together to get pregnant"







anyone want to explain that one to me.


----------



## Paco Taco (Dec 12, 2005)

> "I was told that it's hard for dogs that live together to get pregnant"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was just going to ask about that one.... ???


----------



## angelsmom (May 28, 2005)

The one about it being hard for dogs living together to get pregnant reminds me of a woman I met at a dog show years and years ago who was just terribly upset because her female was pregnant. She couldn't figure it out because the female was never outside of their yard and no way could another male have jumped the fence because her male (the females brother) would have never let another dog on the property. After we explained to her that it was more then likely the brother that was the daddy she glared at us and informed us quite loudly that there was no way he could be the father because that would be incest and she knew that she had taught them better


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

> The one about it being hard for dogs living together to get pregnant reminds me of a woman I met at a dog show years and years ago who was just terribly upset because her female was pregnant. She couldn't figure it out because the female was never outside of their yard and no way could another male have jumped the fence because her male (the females brother) would have never let another dog on the property. After we explained to her that it was more then likely the brother that was the daddy she glared at us and informed us quite loudly that there was no way he could be the father because that would be incest and she knew that she had taught them better
> 
> 
> 
> ...










That`s a GOOD one!


----------



## lacey (Oct 17, 2005)

> The one about it being hard for dogs living together to get pregnant reminds me of a woman I met at a dog show years and years ago who was just terribly upset because her female was pregnant. She couldn't figure it out because the female was never outside of their yard and no way could another male have jumped the fence because her male (the females brother) would have never let another dog on the property. After we explained to her that it was more then likely the brother that was the daddy she glared at us and informed us quite loudly that there was no way he could be the father because that would be incest and she knew that she had taught them better
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG! That's hilarious!!!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I'm shocked.







"teacup"....ehhhhhhhh! That email sounds very uneducated to me... is this a back yard breeder of some kind?










If you dont feel weird or uncomfortable.. could you PM the breeder who referred this person to you? I'm gonna make sure to take them off my list for the future..


----------



## Ellas Proud Mommy (Mar 4, 2006)

> The one about it being hard for dogs living together to get pregnant reminds me of a woman I met at a dog show years and years ago who was just terribly upset because her female was pregnant. She couldn't figure it out because the female was never outside of their yard and no way could another male have jumped the fence because her male (the females brother) would have never let another dog on the property. After we explained to her that it was more then likely the brother that was the daddy she glared at us and informed us quite loudly that there was no way he could be the father because that would be incest and she knew that she had taught them better
> 
> 
> 
> ...










That's the funniest thing I've heard ALL day. I'm not even a breeder and I know better than that.


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> If this "breeder" was referred to you by the AMA I would send them (the AMA) a copy of that email so they know what they are recommending.[/B]


My thoughts exactly







.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Yikes! I agree with the poster who recommended you send a copy of the email to the AMA.

Many red flags - "teacup", "rare", of course. The fact that she owns both parents is another huge red flag. Producing a genetically sound, "typey" (true to the breed standard) puppy is a complicated science and a reputable breeder will take great care to choose the most complimentary parents possible. Mating two dogs living under the same roof is done purely for convenience with heaven-knows-what results.

"Both Parents on Site" - Although it is recommended that you meet both of your puppy's parents, having both parents on the premises does not necessarily mean that the puppies were thoughtfully produced. In an effort to improve their breed, reputable breeders often use stud dogs from other kennels that best compliment their own lines. Both parents being on the premises could imply that the breeder chose to breed the two of them solely out of convenience and not because they have anything wonderful to contribute to the breed."

From http://www.geocities.com/fps_turtle/classifieds.html


"A note about “Both Parents on Premises” claims: Many ads in newspapers tout this as though it were a plus. Having both parents may simply mean that instead of the most complimentary sire (father of the puppies) being chosen, the closest one was used. You should always receive information on BOTH parents, but many breeders will send their females out to be bred or even fly in semen to get the best possible results. You should however, always be able to be in touch with the sire’s owner, see pictures or videotape of him or talk with other people who have his puppies."

From http://www.autumnvalley.org/puppy%20referral.htm

"see both parents" As noted in questions to ask a breeder , this is not usually a good thing. Rarely will a good breeder have the luck to own both dogs for the perfect litter. If you can see both parents, it often means that the person had two dogs in the back yard and didn't supervise them carefully enough, resulting in puppies." 

From http://www.phouka.com/puppy/bdr_irres.html


----------

